# Maple peas: pigeons won't eat



## Scottsdaleaz

So both of my two pigeons discard the large, beige peas that came in my high end pigeon mix from Jones seed company. I think they are maple peas? Are they being picky or is it possible the peas are too large. While I may be over-feeding them, I'm not sure if I cut back further on the amount of food they will eat the peas. Is it a big deal if they don't?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## CBL

Lol ya you may be feeding too much, mine did the same, I cut their feed back and they eat everything including the rabbit and pigeons pellets. It doesnt bother me, I just dont like sweeping up what they toss out. The peas are not too big for them unless you have a teen weeny pigeon breed. My birds were being picky. I solved the problem of tossed see by buying a feeder that inhibits it.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz

Thank you, CBL.


----------



## wolverine

if your short faces maple peas are to big for them.


----------



## Chuck K

*Peas*

The off-white, beige, peas are Canadian peas. My rollers won't eat them unless they are very hungry. They love the larger maple peas, and Austrian winter peas. I think the Canadian peas have a taste they don't like. The homers will eat every thing I put in front of them.


----------



## Jay3

Doesn't matter if they don't eat the peas. They probably just don't like them. Many of mine won't eat them, while others like them. Most of mine love the Austrian peas. Most also like the green split peas, or lentils that you can buy in the market, so you could add some of those. They may like them better. Most of mine won't eat large corn either, but like smaller corn or cracked corn.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz

Thank you, all. I will buy some split peas. It sounds like it's not a big deal if they skip them. They both love safflower seeds and I just gave them spray millet as a treat. They eat a little broccoli and spinach but ignore fruit. I do greens 3 times a week. I'm having fun experimenting and observing their behavior on the weekends. I'm totally smitten with them and love to see them thrive.


----------



## CBL

Scottsdaleaz said:


> Thank you, all. I will buy some split peas. It sounds like it's not a big deal if they skip them. They both love safflower seeds and I just gave them spray millet as a treat. They eat a little broccoli and spinach but ignore fruit. I do greens 3 times a week. I'm having fun experimenting and observing their behavior on the weekends. I'm totally smitten with them and love to see them thrive.


Lol this is the second time I have heard of pigeons eating spray millet, mine looked at me like I was nuts.????

Do you just drop the millet in front of them or do you scrape it off the stem????


----------



## Scottsdaleaz

@CBL: I had read not to leave it on floor due to contamination (not sure why that wouldnt apply to any food) so I twisted it through the wire of the aviary. Both the racer and indian fantail love it, perch near it pecking at it, nibbling the blossoms. I tried the crushed unsalted peanuts I read about here and they were indifferent. With the millet, one experimented first but it on,y took a day.


----------



## CBL

Scottsdaleaz said:


> @CBL: I had read not to leave it on floor due to contamination (not sure why that wouldnt apply to any food) so I twisted it through the wire of the aviary. Both the racer and indian fantail love it, perch near it pecking at it, nibbling the blossoms. I tried the crushed unsalted peanuts I read about here and they were indifferent. With the millet, one experimented first but it on,y took a day.


Ok Im gonna try again then today, as I have an case of it


----------



## Jay3

Someone else that uses the millet said that they get ones that are really large, and her birds love it. I haven't seen large millet, and the stuff I find around here, my birds just ignore also. 

As far as the chopped peanuts, Scottsdaleaz, your birds just don't know what they are, and don't view them as something to eat. Mix some in with their feed, and they will eventually try them. Once they do they will love them. Sometimes it just takes time for them to try them. But once they try them, most birds love peanuts, even many songbirds.


----------

